# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ~ ★ تكريم الأخوات المشاركات في دورة تحفيظ الأربعين النووية

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*بسمِ الله الرَّحمنِ الرّحيم*
*السّلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته*
**
*الحمد لله رب العالمين ، وأشهدُ أن لا إله إلا الله وحدهُ لاشريك له ،وأشهد أن سيّدنا محمدا عبده ورسوله المبعوث إلى الناس كافة بالدليل والبرهان ، اللهم صلّ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان .* 
*أما بعد :* 
*أهلا بأخواتي الطيّبات*

.
.
.
*مرّت الأيّام وتوالت ، وها نحن نقطف ثمرة جهدنا ...*
أقترح على أخواتي الطيبات متابعتي ، لتكريم أخواتنا المجدّات اللّواتي اجتهدن من أجل الوصول لإتمام حفظ الأربعين النووية ...
فيا له من شرف أيتها الحبيبات ....
يقول ابن العثيمين يرحمه الله في مقدمة شرحه للأربعين النووية : ( هذه الأربعون ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يحفظها، لأنها منتخبة من أحاديث عديدة. وفي أبواب متفرقة، بخلاف غيرها من المؤلفات فلو نظرنا إلى عمدة الأحكام لوجدناها منتخبة؛ لكنها في باب واحد وهو باب الفقه، أما الأربعون النووية فهي في أبواب متفرقة متنوعة ) ص : 04 .
- هل تنال الطالبة أجرا بمشاركتها ومدارستها وحفظها للأربعين النووية ؟
- يقول الحبيب المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام : « مَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَطْلُبُ بِهِ عِلْمًا سَهَّلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ طَرِيقًا إِلَى الجَنَّةِ» صحيح البخاري .
( وهذا يدل على أن دراسة العلم ، وحفظ الأحاديث ، والمذاكرة فيها من أسباب دخول الجنة والنجاة من النار ) : فتاوى نور على الدرب للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز 1 / 11 .


سنُقسم فقرات حفل التكريم إلى خمسة أقسام :
- التكريم العام لكل الأخوات المشاركات في الدورة .
- تكريم الأخوات اللواتي حفظن كل الأحاديث .
- تكريم خاص جدا : ))
- صندوق ذكريات دورتنا المباركة : )
- مسكُ الختام . 
 
*والآن* 
*.*
*.*
*مع* 
**

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

- التكريم العام لكل الأخوات المشاركات في الدورة : 
أيتها الحبيبات ، أيتها الأخوات المشاركات في هذه الدورة ، هذه الهدية المتواضعة مني ، أحببتُ أن أعبر بها عن مدى سعادتي لمشاركتكن فكرتي ، مشجعة ، آخذة بأيديكن لتكون هذه الدورة أول خطوة من أجل المضي نحو أهداف علمية أخرى بإذن الله تعالى ....
والشكر موصول لكل الأخوات اللواتي شاركن بنصيحة أو تشجيع أو كلمة طيبة ....
وقد كانت النتائج النهائية لكل المشاركات على النحو التالي :
( الترتيب في حالة التساوي في حفظ نفس عدد الأحاديث يخضع للتسلسل الألفبائي للأسماء كي لا تغضب مني الأخوات : )) ) 

 

 

- باحثة علم شرعي : كل الأحاديث .
- لُجين الندى : كل الأحاديث .
- أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم : 25 حديثا .
- كندلينا 25 حديثا .
- سلوتي كلام ربي : 10 أحاديث .
- هدير : 5 أحاديث . 

وهذه شهادة تقدير لكل المشاركات :

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حيا الله طالبات العلم المجتهدات ونحمد الله أن أتم الدورة على خير ويسر طلب العلم وأعان من في حديث رسول الله رغبتْ وعلى الله أقبلتْ

حان قطاف ثمراتِ الجهدِ وحان حصادُ زرعٍ أثمر وأينعتْ أزهاره 

حانتْ لحظاتُ الجني ودنتْ أوقاتُ الجمع

عيونٌ تمتعتْ بقراءة كلام رسولنا المطهر.. وقلوبٌ أُشربت بعذب حديثه النقي

ثم كلل الله أعمالهم بهذا النجاح الطيب 

ونحن معكن أخواتي لنسعد بكن وندعو لكن أن يتقبل الله منكن ويبارك فيما قدمتن 





والشكر موصول للمعلمة الفاضلة والأستاذة الكريمة "أمة الوهاب شميسة" التي بذلتْ من وقتها وجهدها لتسعد ونسعد معها بهذا اليوم الطيب المبارك..

فمعًا كلنا نردد.. حان القطاف وأُزلفت أعذاقه.. وتدلتْ الأثمار حيث يشاء .. 

حان القطاف


..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يا الله عليك يا غالية ، يا أميرتنا الحبيبة ...
فعلا لنردد :
(( حان قطاف ثمرات يا غاليات ... ))
.
. 
 
- تكريم الأخوات اللواتي حفظن كل الأحاديث : 

 
يسعدني من هذا المنبر المبارك وهذا الصرح العلمي المميز 
أن أكرّم من وصلت إلى الهدف ... وحفظت الأربعين النووية كاملة ...
إلى أختاي الحبيبتين الغاليتين على قلبي جدا
( بزااااااف بزااااااااف )
•• بحوثة ولُجين •• 
تستحقان تاج الدورة 
لُجين ... ملكة الدورة
باحثة علم شرعي ... ملكة الدورة 

  

وهذه هديتي : 
 
 

مبارك لكما 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الآن مع ....
- التكريم الخاص جدا : ))



إلى الراااائعة جدااااااا
(( التوحيد ))
: ))
نسأل الله لك التوفيق في مساعيك الخيّرة يا أميرتنا الحبيبة 




وهذه لكِ عربون محبة 
من أختك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

- صندوق ذكريات دورتنا المباركة : )


لكل مشاركة ذكريات مع هذه الدورة التي دامت حوالي 10 أسابيع ...
لمن أرادت أن تخط ذكرياتها مع الدورة للذكرى فللتفضل 
: )
أما عني ...
فكل يوم خميس أدعو الله تعالى أن لا ينقطع تدفق النات كي لا أخلف بوعدي لأخواتي ... وأسجل الحديث الجديد ...
أسأل الله القبول 
اللهم آمين .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ربنا يبارك ربنا يبارك

اللهم ثبت الحفظ في قلوبكن وتطبيقه

وعقبال ما تحفظوا صحيح مسلم والبخاري

سبحان الله حاولت اضع صور قلوب وورد والخ لم أفلح عذرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وصلتُ إلى مسك الختام ....
أخواتي الحبيبات
أتمنى أن يكون : 
 
قد نال رضاكن واستحسانكن
: ))
يا رب ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى أن تتقبل منا جميعا هذا العمل ، يا أكرم الأكرمين
اللهم يسر لنا طلب العلم النافع والعمل به .
آمين آمين آمين 
.
.
أشهد الله أنني أحبكن في الله
دون غاية أو مصلحة
وأرجو أن تسامحني كل أخت أسأت إليها بقصد أو دون قصد .
وأعتذر عن كل هفوة أو غلطة في هذه الدورة
قصدت بها وجه الله تعالى 
أسأل الله القبول 
آمين آمين آمين
.
.
 
والآن
أقول للجميع : 
 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا انت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنيئاً لكن يا غاليات وأسأل الله أن يتقبل منكن وأن يجعلكن هادياتٍ مهديات اللهم آمين  وتقبلن مني هذه الهدايا البسيطة 


وهذه 


وهذه للغالية الحبيبة على القلب الأخت( شميسة )



وأبشري بقول صلى الله عليه وسلم « إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلاَئِكَتَهُ وَأَهْلَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ حَتَّى النَّمْلَةَ فِى جُحْرِهَا وَحَتَّى الْحُوتَ لَيُصَلُّونَ عَلَى مُعَلِّمِ النَّاسِ الْخَيْرَ ». 

والشكر موصول لحبيبة المجلس العام لطالبات العلم   (التوحيد) ولكِ مني هذه الهدية المتواضعة


ولا أنسى نفسي لأني كنت قد نويت على متابعة الحفظ مع الحبيبة شميسة ولكن انشغالي خارج النت حال دون ذلك ولكن ولله الحمد قد بدأت بذلك مع أخواتي في المسجد فلن أنسى نفسي من الهدية ( ابتسامة)


أسأل الله أن يجعلني وإياكن من الحافظات لكتابه المطبقات لأوامره الدالات على الخير اللهم آمين
ولا أنسى أخواتي الغاليات على قلبي في هذا المجلس المبارك من الهدايا لجهدهن

----------


## طالبة فقه

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك اختي أمة الوهاب شمسية وجعل عملك خالص لوجهه الكريم..نفعكن الله بهذا العلم وجعله حجة لكن لا عليكن
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضا

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أحمد الله وأشكره على إنه أعاننا على الحفظ وأشكر بشدة أختي الغالية لي ولقلبي شموسة حبيبتي بصراحة مجهود راااااائع الله أكبر وأيضا كانت تشجعنا وصاحبة الفكرة بفضل الله ثم أشكر أختنا الغالية التوحيد وأشكر لها تكريمها وكل الأخوات الغاليات أم حمزة وأم البراء وطالبة فقه مرورهن الكريم العطر
ماشاء الله تبارك الله الحقيقة أنا مبهوووورة بجد ماتوقعت كل هذا التكريم ماشاء الله
وبصراحة هذا التكريم ليس لنا بل أختي الغالية شموسة هل صاحبة الفكرة والتشجيع ومازال العطااااااء ربنا يحفظكن جميعا وكل من ساهم معنا بالرغم تقصيري وحضوري القليل  في مجلسكن الكريم
بصراحة أعذروني لم أجد كلاما يعبر عن اللي بداخلي لكن جميعا
ويارب يارب يتم علينا حفظ القرآن الكريم والبخاري ومسلم ويسهل لنا طريق العلم النافع آمييييييييين

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك حُق لنا أن نغبطكن 

جعله اللهم في موازين حسناتكن جميعا آمين آمين آمين

فإن كان فاتني شرف التدارس معكن فلا يفوتني تهنئتكن ومشاركتكن الفرح ...

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

كتبت تهنئتي لكن تقفل الإنترنت لمدة ساعتين تقريباً ثم عاد ولله الحمد...
أهديكن أجمل هدية في حياتكن:
أسأل الله بجميع أسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى كما رزقكم حفظها، أن يرزقكن العمل بها وأن يرزقكن الإخلاص في القول والعمل..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الآن مع ....
> - التكريم الخاص جدا : ))
> 
> 
> 
> إلى الراااائعة جدااااااا
> (( التوحيد ))
> : ))
> نسأل الله لك التوفيق في مساعيك الخيّرة يا أميرتنا الحبيبة 
> ...


أخجلني وأبهرني عربون محبتكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة ولا أستحق هذا الكرم الزائد منكِ 
أسأل الله أن يسعد قلبكِ في الدارين ويرزقكِ ما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

وأما عن صندوقي الخاص بذكريات الدورة..



ففيه لاشك ذكرى .. جميلة!
وهو مجرد سوء فهم حدث بين أختين متحابتين لكن سرعان ما زال وتبخر أمام أمواج الأخوة في الله الصادقة ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


حقيقة يعجز لساني عن شكركِ على مجهودكِ الذي بذلتيه على إتمام هذه الدورة فجزاكِ الله خيرا وجعل ما قدمته في ميزان أعمالك ورفع قدرك وأعلى درجتكِ.
والشكر موصول لأختنا الفاضلة التوحيد أحياها الله على توحيده، ورفع قدرها وأعلى درجتها. 
ومبارك لأخواتنا الفاضلات 


> - باحثة علم شرعي : كل الأحاديث .
> - لُجين الندى : كل الأحاديث .


  إتمام الدورة وحفظ جميع الأحاديث وجعلها في ميزان حسناتهن، وزادهن علما ونفعا.


ويعلم الله كم سعدت بتهنئتكن، أدخل الله البهجة والسرور إلى قلوبكن.
مع أنني خجلة من عدم إتمام تسميع الأحاديث معكن، ولا أستحق أن أكون ممن يهنأن بهذه الدورة فأنا والله المستعان من المقصرات أسأل الله الإعانة والتوفيق، وعلو الهمة. .

----------


## لجين الندى

*وعليكم السلاااااام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*يا ويح نفسي .. انتهى الحفل ولم أحضر تكريمي .. خبئوني خبئوني فياخجلي من شميسة .. ابتسامة* 
*الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ..*
*فبفضله ومنته سبحانه وتعالى .. قد أتممنا حفظ هذه الأحاديث ..*
*وقد كانت رحلة قصيرة دامت بضعة أسابيع .. ولكنها طويلة بآثارها* *وذكرياتها ..* 
*والشكر كل الشكر الى الغالية شميسة .. على طرحها المميز وعلى مجهودها الرائع* 
*فجزاها الله خيراً .. وأثابها على عملها .. وكتبه في موازين حسناتها..* 
*أما هذه فسأحتفظ بها في جهازي لأذكرك بدعوة كلما رأيتها ..* 




> 


والشكر موصول الى الغالية التوحيد التى أكن لها كل التقدير والاحترام ..
بارك الله فيها على جهودها المباركة في هذا المجلس .. 
وكل الشكر والتقدير لكل من شاركت في هذه الدورة ولو بتهنئة هنا ..
أدام الله علينا هذه الصحبة الصالحة .. وجعل ملتقانا الجنة ..
انه على كل شيء قدير ..

----------


## لجين الندى

> - صندوق ذكريات دورتنا المباركة : )
> 
>  
> 
> لكل مشاركة ذكريات مع هذه الدورة التي دامت حوالي 10 أسابيع ...
> لمن أرادت أن تخط ذكرياتها مع الدورة للذكرى فللتفضل 
> : )


أما عن الذكريات فأقول لك شكراً من القلب فقد أرجعتيني سنة للخلف 
عندما كنت في الجامعة .. عندما كنت أحفظ وأختبر.. وكنت أستمتع بذلك ..
وبعد أن انتهت افتقدتها كثيراً .. واشتاقت أذناي لسماع صوتي وأنا أحفظ بحماس
واشتاقت يدي لتُسمع وتكتب ما حفظته .. وان كنت أفعل هذا كثيراً بعد الجامعة 
ولكن المشاركة في الدورات لها متعة أخرى 
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية ..

----------


## زهيرة أم هاشم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حيا الله طالبات العلم المجتهدات ونحمد الله أن أتم الدورة على خير ويسر طلب العلم وأعان من في حديث رسول الله رغبتْ وعلى الله أقبلتْ

حان قطاف ثمراتِ الجهدِ وحان حصادُ زرعٍ أثمر وأينعتْ أزهاره 

حانتْ لحظاتُ الجني ودنتْ أوقاتُ الجمع

عيونٌ تمتعتْ بقراءة كلام رسولنا المطهر.. وقلوبٌ أُشربت بعذب حديثه النقي

ثم كلل الله أعمالهم بهذا النجاح الطيب 

ونحن معكن أخواتي لنسعد بكن وندعو لكن أن يتقبل الله منكن ويبارك فيما قدمتن 

http://img104.herosh.com/2010/06/09/289490339.jpg



والشكر موصول للمعلمة الفاضلة والأستاذة الكريمة "أمة الوهاب شميسة" التي بذلتْ من وقتها وجهدها لتسعد ونسعد معها بهذا اليوم الطيب المبارك..

فمعًا كلنا نردد.. حان القطاف وأُزلفت أعذاقه.. وتدلتْ الأثمار حيث يشاء .. 

حان القطاف

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بوركت الهمم العالية بوركت الهمم العالية !
جعلكن الله ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه !
وأسجل إعجابي الشديد بالصور التي صنعتها الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة ، هذا غير همتها العالية ومتابعتها وصبرها !
إالى الأمام دوما وبارك الله فيكن !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

وقد لاحظت الآن وجود هذه الجملة في صدر المجلس :
*( الأخت أمة الوهاب شميسة : المميزة لشهر محرم ) 

شيء مميز والله ، فشكرا للإدارة الكريمة وللأخت الفاضلة الأستاذة التوحيد ، زادكم الله من فضله !
*

----------


## هدير

لا أدري ماذا أقول أشعر بالخجل من نفسي 
فأنا لم أحفظ شيئا 


مبارك أخواتي الكريمات 
أمة الوهاب شميسة : كل الأحاديث 
- باحثة علم شرعي : كل الأحاديث .
- لُجين الندى : كل الأحاديث .
- أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم : 25 حديثا .
- كندلينا 25 حديثا .
- سلوتي كلام ربي : 10 أحاديث


 

وهذي الأنشودة


http://saaid.net/flash/1194064690.htm

----------


## هدير

أصابني قلق وتوتر ولم أستطع أن أحفظ كلمة واحدة من الحديث 
وأيضا ظهر لي ضرس العقل فقد كنت تعبانة ولا أنام لا ليلاً ونهاراً

وعندما رأيت الموضوع منذ أيام أصابني ندم شديد 
لأنها انتهت ولم أحفظ شيئا

----------


## حكمة

تبارك الرحمن  
مبارك أخياتي الألوكيات 

تهنئة قلبية إلى جميع الأخوات

الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة

الفاضلة باحثة علم شرعي

الفاضلة أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

الفاضلة كندلينا

----------


## حكمة

الفاضلة سلوتي كلام ربي

الفاضلة هدير

----------


## حكمة

وشكر للفاضلة الأخت التوحيد


نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا جميعا من أهل الحديث 
اللهم آمين

----------


## حكمة

الأخت الفاضلة لجين الندى

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

التوحيد ، أم حمزة الأندلسي  ، أم البراء وعائشة ، أم أويس وفردوس ، طالبة فقه ، أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم ، أم هانئ ، شيرين ، باحثة علم شرعي ، زهيرة أم هاشم ، هدير ، لجين الندى ، زهيرة أم هاشم ، حكمة .
جزاكن الله خيرا وبارك فيكن وال حرمنا الله من صحبتكن ، أسأل الله أن يجمعني بكن في الفردوس الأعلى .
آمييين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> تبارك الرحمن 
> 
> مبارك أخياتي الألوكيات 
> 
> تهنئة قلبية إلى جميع الأخوات
> 
> الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة




ما شاء الله بارك الرحمن
رائعة أنت يا حكمة
أكرمك ربي 
هداياك رااائعة ، سررتُ بها يا غالية
أسأل الله أن يكتب لك أجر ما أهديتي .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أصابني قلق وتوتر ولم أستطع أن أحفظ كلمة واحدة من الحديث 
> وأيضا ظهر لي ضرس العقل فقد كنت تعبانة ولا أنام لا ليلاً ونهاراً 
> وعندما رأيت الموضوع منذ أيام أصابني ندم شديد 
> لأنها انتهت ولم أحفظ شيئا


أختي هدير ، مادام القلب ينبض ، والهمة موجودة ، فإمكانك حفظ الأحاديث جميعها ، بل ويمكن أن يكون هذا خطوة لحفظ كتاب الله .
وفقك الله أختي الحبية
ولا تقولي أنك لم تحفظي شيءا ، بل حفظتي جزء منها ، وما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله .

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

ماشاء الله جزاكن الله خيرا جميعا وجزاكِ اختي أمة الوهاب شميسه وأسأل الله ان يجعل هذا في موازين حسناتك

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وشكر للفاضلة الأخت التوحيد
> 
> 
> نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا جميعا من أهل الحديث 
> اللهم آمين



ما شاء الله!
هدايا لنا جميعًا وتصميم غاية في الذوق
لا حرمكِ الله الأجر, وأسأله - تعالى - أن يدخل السرور على قلبكِ كما أدخلتيه على قلوب الجميع.. آمين.
ما تنبهت لهذا الإبداع إلا مؤخرًا.

----------

